# Clueless radiographer Manik Sharma was hired by NHS bosses on Skype  Check out all th



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2013)

A clueless cancer doctor hired by NHS bosses over the internet was sacked after just two months.

Radiographer Manik Sharma impressed recruiters during the Skype interview but shocked them with his lack of competence when he started the job.

He left patients to take phone calls during their treatment and eventually had to be supervised.

One senior colleague said she had not seen such a ?lack of *fundamental understanding? in her 29-year career.

Mr Sharma, who would have been paid up to ?34,000-a-year, had the skill level of a first-year university student, it was said.

His contract was terminated last July.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/clueless-radiographer-manik-sharma-hired-1953397


----------



## Copepod (Jun 16, 2013)

Clueless Mirror newspaper - a radiographer is not a cancer doctor; may be either diagnostic (takes X rays, MRI, CAT scans etc) or theraputic (gives radiotherapy). Obviously a radiographer, because has been disciplined by HCPC - if he were a doctor, he'd have been under GMC.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2013)

Just shows what the people in charge are like ?  I wounder how much they are on ?  To many univercity types ? without any common S


----------



## randomange (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm not really sure why there's such surprise that he was hired via a Skype interview - it happens quite a lot in our unit.  If someone applies for a job and they live in a different country, Skype is often an easy and cheap way to conduct an interview, and is not really different from a face to face interview - the issues they highlighted would not have come up in either (now, why they didn't come up in his references, that's a completely different matter!)


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2013)

Exactly, randomage - Interview by Skype isn't the issue. In fact, a sensible use of resources, finanncial and environmental. Not following up references (and checking professional registration - not clear whether than happened) is inexcusable.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2013)

I would sack the interveiwers & save us some money !  Do they seem the type who could save your life ??????


----------

